# Aktion / Textfeld einfügen



## XCOM (4. Februar 2002)

Hi !

Inwieweit kann ich eine Aktion so beeinflussen, daß 
ein Text abhängig von der Bildgröße eingefügt wird ?
(vor allem mit mehreren Bilder und unterschiedlicher Größe)

z.B. 20 Pixel vom rechten und unteren Rand entfernt einfügen

In der linken, oberen Ecke (0/0) ist ja eine automatisierte
Bildbeschriftung nicht immer vom Vorteil.

mfg
XCOM


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also das würde mich auch interessieren - könntest
Du Dich bitte bei mir melden, wenn du es irgendwie
anderweitig rausgefunden hast ???

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Nino (2. März 2002)

Hi
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch auch bei mir melden würdet
wenn ihr es habt
thx

MFG
Nino


----------



## Blackball (6. März 2002)

Servus Leute.
Mal schauen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Also ... vorausgesetzt du verwendest immer die gleiche Schriftgröße, geht es ungefähr so:

Ein Bild öffnen -- Hintergrund Kopie Ebene erstellen -- Hintergrundebene löschen --  Text einfügen und am Ende vom Text soviel Leerzeichen machen, wie du Seitenabstand haben willst -- die beiden Ebenen verknüpfen -- Hintergrund/Kopie Ebene aktivieren -- Dann Ebene/verbundene ausrichten/Text rechts ausrichten und nochmal untere Kanten -- Textebene aktivieren und in der Menüleiste auf "Paletten" klicken -- in dem Feld links unten einen Wert eingeben der dir gefällt, dann rückt der Text nach oben -- das war's.

Das ganze natürlich als Aktion aufzeichnen und dann über die Stapelverarbeitung ablaufen lassen.

(Anstelle von Leerzeichen nach dem Text könntest du das ganze auch über den Karteireiter "Absatz" machen ... is aber ein bischen komplizierter.)

Greetings


----------

